# my Urea got wet. So now what?



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

I had a full bag of Urea get wet when the garage flooded during the hurricane. the bag was lying flat on the floor and was sitting in about 2 inches of water for about 30 minutes. So not FULLY submerged, but was very very wet. i moved it to higher ground and it dried out over the next several days.

the bag now has some large chunks and I'm assuming that some of it dissolved. But for the prills and chunks that remain, can i assume its basically still 46% N and is totally usable?


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

I only use about 1/3 of a bag per year for corn. Sitting outside here it gets moisture and clumps up...etc. Screwdriver to break it up and I've never had any issues using it.


----------

